# hurt on the mountain



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Last weekend I was hunting elk and had a bad thing happen. I started getting a pain in my lower back and all of a suppen it put me to my knees. I managed to get back to the wheeler after a 2 hour crawl out. Got down to the hospital to find out I had a kidney stone. WORST PAIN EVER. So I was curious has this or anything ever happened to any of you?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

yikes! i hear a KS is a buggar to pass. years ago i tore a ligament in my knee brushing off a spot to shoot from the prone. a word to the wise...never brush out a spot with your foot with a side to side motion...kick it out front to back!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

In 2001 I was packing out a nice 6x6 elk in the Uintas with horses. We had a horse wreck when one member let his pack horse loose and the chain of events became a disaster. When the dust settled we had 2 horses and 3 guys and 3 horses headed on their own down the mountain. I ended up with a broken back, 7 miles from the truck. Blood pouring out of my head. I got on a friend's horse and he walked. Once we got back to the truck it was a 35 mile drive on the worst dirt, cobble roads around, then 30 miles back to town. I declined the offer to stop and we made it back to Provo where I had the priviledge of paying the doctor's mortgage. Worst part of the day was the plastic surgeon sneezing and dripping snot on my face as he sewed me up. I don't even want to think about what that 320 Uintas bull cost me.

I think Pro can beat us all with his story.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I had a kidney stone about 13 years ago, it sucked.

I messed up my knee 3 years ago helping to pack out my buddies elk, it ended my season that year.

On the other hand, I've deer hunted back home with assorted broken bones from time to time. I don't give up easily when it comes to my hunting.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

One time my friend punched me in the shoulder and it really didn't hurt that bad.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I know PRO can...I was there holding his head together and keeping him breathing for the hour and a half it took to get help to us...1 neurosurgeon, 1 lifeflight, and lots of prayers later...HE LIVES!!!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

There comes a time in a boy's life when he no longer cries from pain, but just curses or bites down hard. You know what I mean. Well, I had a kidney stone once also and I **** near broke the no crying rule. I was lying curled in a ball on the floor writhing and screaming in pain. Then when it passes it's like every STD rolled into one (I don't actually know because I've never had one, but I remember the description from health class of a burning feeling during urination- a kidney stone is like your **** is on fire!). My sister gets stones from time to time also and she claims she'd rather have 10 kids without anything to numb the pain than pass one kidney stone. It's that painful. Neckcollar, you have my sympathy!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

fishnfool has a story for you guys out at FB this last season. I will let him know about this thread. I saw pics of the kid stone and all i can say is i will probably shoot myself if it ever happens like it did to him. -)O(-


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Let me tell ya...I've had a kidney stone, too, and they SUCK!!!! HOWEVER!!!!

There are 3 kinds of kidney stones. Can't remember them, but the most prevalent is...I think...a calcium based stone. It's occurrence is 85% of all stones. There is a HOME REMEDY for this type. Some bozo on the internet sells it for $60 or so. I happened across it while searching the net for a cure, as it was weekend, and I'm not going to the ER!

Anyway, the remedy is:
-Drink a 6 pack of Coca Cola in 1 hour; 
-within 5 minutes of finishing the coke, eat 1 cup of pureed asparagus. 

Afterwards, keep drinking lots of water. 

The acid in the coke will dissolve the stone, and the asparagus is a diuretic, and will flush the kidneys. 

Wow, talk about pain that drops you to your knees in an instant!!!! Brings the tears on almost, too. I almost passed out at first...anyway...thank heavens for the acid in Coke!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I've never been hurt on the mountians but had a cousin while on the henries helping on a bison hunt his appendix almost ruptured all he could do was throw up fall down and pass out. They got him down and into Bicknell then he bared down and made it to payson were they operated on him.
Man that sucks for you hope you get through this and get back out in the field.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I've never been hurt while on the mountain. Packout, I've never heard that story before, or if I did I don't recall it. **** short term memory!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Pro, don't you mean, "BLESSED SHORT TERM MEMORY" Although there are things I would like to remember, I don't know if they would out way the ones I would like to forget. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I got the worst case of explosive diarrhea ever one time. My ******* hurt so bad from all the wiping I could barely walk.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I can't remember anything from the day of September 12th 2005. I wish I could at least recall what I did that caused my ATV to roll. I also don't recall about 3 months after that day, I find myself unable to recall many things since then that I would love to recall. Sad thing, I can recall the back pain every day, and I likely will as long as I am still breathing. I am truly grateful I had wapiti67 with me on that day, or I would not be here today. A severe head injury, several broken ribs, several broken vertebrae, 3 crushed vertebrae, a punctured lung, a busted up shoulder, resulting in a flight in a helicopter over the best elk hunting grounds in the state, and I don't recall any of it. I have some great scars and some lingering pain from it, but that's it.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Ouuuch! That short term memory has to be helpful.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I can't remember anything from the day of September 12th 2005. I wish I could at least recall what I did that caused my ATV to roll. I also don't recall about 3 months after that day, I find myself unable to recall many things since then that I would love to recall. Sad thing, I can recall the back pain every day, and I likely will as long as I am still breathing. I am truly grateful I had wapiti67 with me on that day, or I would not be here today. A severe head injury, several broken ribs, several broken vertebrae, 3 crushed vertebrae, a punctured lung, a busted up shoulder, resulting in a flight in a helicopter over the best elk hunting grounds in the state, and I don't recall any of it. I have some great scars and some lingering pain from it, but that's it.


Wow.....yer a lucky man Pro.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

#1. When I was 12 , we were visiting from San Diego and went up into the mountains above Fairview to fish, They were building the Electric Lake Dam and I had a Pendicitis attack. Oh crap that hurt. Got outa the mountains and it subsided. Got back to San Diego before I had the surgery to remove.

#2. Fishing down at Burstons Ponds down by Mona. We took the Quads with us and I was maybe going a little to fast and rolled one over on me. I thought I had crushed my pelvis. **** that hurt.

Thanks for the therapy here, maybe I just discovered why I don't fish anymore. :wink:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I have been plauged by kidney stones for the last five years. The first was the worst because i did not know what was wrong with me. 2 days into my Hawaiin vacation. I started to not feel right and pee blood..... Ended up in the emergency room after the scuba dive that day. Worst pain ever, and I mean ever. Since that incident I have passed many stones. Most are minor and are just uncomfortable. But a few i eneed up back in the emergency room. Flat on my back with a morphine drip. I keep them in a specimin jar in my cupboard. Doc says stop drinking pop, and I'll be dammed if he wasen't right. On a side not there is a drug called FLOWMAX if you have kidney stone problems this is your best freind, better than any pain medication. The stuff stops the contractions in your tube between the kidney and bladder, and is a god sent.


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

Just my pride after a miss :evil:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I can't remember anything from the day of September 12th 2005. I wish I could at least recall what I did that caused my ATV to roll. I also don't recall about 3 months after that day, I find myself unable to recall many things since then that I would love to recall. Sad thing, I can recall the back pain every day, and I likely will as long as I am still breathing. I am truly grateful I had wapiti67 with me on that day, or I would not be here today. A severe head injury, several broken ribs, several broken vertebrae, 3 crushed vertebrae, a punctured lung, a busted up shoulder, resulting in a flight in a helicopter over the best elk hunting grounds in the state, and I don't recall any of it. I have some great scars and some lingering pain from it, but that's it.
> ...


Yes sir, and I am grateful every day that I had someone there to allow me to now enjoy my family more than ever. I will always be indebted to John (wapiti67), the Garfield County Search and Rescue, the staff on board the LifeFlight, the staff at Utah Valley Regional, the many therapists who helped me walk/talk again, and my family who was a huge help in getting me back to almost where I was before. I had to be revived three times that morning, and I am way beyond lucky to be still breathing today.


----------



## BullCrazy76 (Mar 6, 2009)

pkred said:


> I have been plauged by kidney stones for the last five years. The first was the worst because i did not know what was wrong with me. 2 days into my Hawaiin vacation. I started to not feel right and pee blood..... Ended up in the emergency room after the scuba dive that day. Worst pain ever, and I mean ever. Since that incident I have passed many stones. Most are minor and are just uncomfortable. But a few i eneed up back in the emergency room. Flat on my back with a morphine drip. I keep them in a specimin jar in my cupboard. Doc says stop drinking pop, and I'll be dammed if he wasen't right. On a side not there is a drug called FLOWMAX if you have kidney stone problems this is your best freind, better than any pain medication. The stuff stops the contractions in your tube between the kidney and bladder, and is a god sent.


Your experience sounds eerily similar to mine back in June pkred. I had the pain and blood so I went to see the doctor. After MRI's they determined it to be a KS that was 7mm big. I had lipthotripsy which breaks it into smaller pieces you can pass right after that cuz I have a LE elk hunt and didn't want to take any chances with me being alone in the mountains. It is without a doubt the worst pain I've ever had, hands down, and I've broken my collar bone, both arms, my leg, toes, fingers, my nose 3 times, etc. all those together weren't as painful as the KS. I too ended up in the ER the next day after the procedure with a morphine drip because the pain was absolutely unbearable. The doctor told me beforehand that with the size of the stone that it would not pass unless broken up, and if I started to pass it in the mountains it could potentially be life-threatening if I was by myself because the pain would cripple me. After the pain I felt from the smaller stones I can only imagine how bad that could be. I am not telling you this to scare you, just telling you from someone who has gone through this recently to go see a doctor ASAP, this isn't something to mess around with, trust me on this one.


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

ouch


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a kidney stone once...It hurt soo bad, morphine didnt touch it...My wife said that child birth was worse.....I told her she's full of "fecal matter"....even cutting my finger off didnt hurt as bad as the stone...


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Bullcrazy - I've been to a few doctors and a specilist they all say the same thing dont drink soda. I still drink a little soda but i drink a lot more water. It's weird i never had a kidney stone before 2005 now I have had 6 or 7 that I know of. I wonder what changed...

Pro - You are one lucky SOB to have made it thru that. You must have an in with the man up stairs, either that or he has a plan for you that aint been finished yet.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

In 2006, My dad had a LE Wasatch tag. He shot a nice 6x6 and while we were preparing it for the pack out, the knife sliped and went into my knee, severing a major blood vain and cutting through the major muscle of my leg ( i was not able to walk at all ). We were a 2.5 hr hike to the truck. So with some help from above, we got ahold of 911 with my cell phone, and gave them the GPS chords to our loaction, 20 minuts later life flight was there stabablizing me, and about 20 minutes after that I was being air lifted to Provo's Utah Valley Hospital. Scariest freaking experience in my life. My dads bull that year ended up costing around 14 K.


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

Wapiti67, John is that you. Will we be seeing you on the Dutton soon? Joe


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Bucksnbulls08 said:


> Wapiti67, John is that you. Will we be seeing you on the Dutton soon? Joe


It is John, and he will be down next Friday. I will give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Pro, give me a call, we are looking forward to seeing you there. We will be at the house tomorrow night.


----------

